# MEDION Laptop stürzt bei der Neuinstallation von Win xp ab



## Windoofi (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich hatte letztenst die Idee mein Betriebssystem neu zu installieren. Mein Laptop (Medion, 2003) findet das aber nicht so toll. Als ich gerade dabei war alles zu löschen, stürzte er,ohne Vorwarnung ab. Auch Neuversuche brachten nichts. Früher tat er das auch öfters aber erst nach langer Zeit. Er stürzt auch nicht immer an exakt der selben stelle ab. Halt immer dann, wenn man dabei ist alles einzustellen was er für partitionen machen soll usw.

Woran könnte das liegen?

danke im vorraus


----------



## PC Heini (24. Oktober 2007)

Defekter Memory? Wieviel Memory hat denn das Teil? Öffne mal den Schacht für den Speicher und wenn 2 vorhanden sind, nimm mal einen raus. Wenns nichts bringt, setz den einen wieder ein und nimm den anderen raus. Kannst aber auch mal mit MEMTEST testen.


----------



## ppb (24. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Hatte dieses Problem auch einmal. Während der Installation läuft der Prozessor auf Höchstleistung. Wenn dann noch der CPU-Kühler durch Staub verstopft ist, wird er zu heiss. Der Schutzmechanismus schaltet dann das Notebook ab. 

Lösung: Mit Staubsauger versuchen den Staub herauszusaugen oder versuchen mit dem Mund mall stark durch den Kühlkanal hindurchzublasen. Wenn du ein Bastelfreak bist und die Garantie des Notebooks schon erloschen ist, kanns Du es auch öffnen. Sollte aber nicht nötig sein.

Gruss PPB


----------



## Arnulf1 (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

mir ist ein ähliches Problem bekannt. Das scheint von der Grafikkarte zu kommen. 
Wird die sehr stark beansprucht (Videos) kommt es anscheinend zu einem Kommunikationsproblem zwischen Bios und Grafikkarte. Die Tatsache, daß Du Windows kurz vorher neu installiert hast, weist in diese Richtung. 
Möglicherweise löst ein Biosupdate das Problem. 

Arnulf


----------



## Windoofi (26. Oktober 2007)

@ Pc heini [die Hardware müsste ja eigendlich noch in ordnung sein denn er funktionierte ja noch vor der löschung der partitionen doch dabei is er dann abgestürzt.]

@ppb [hatte ich schon gelesen, werde das mal in den nächsten tagen ausprobieren, anke erstmal ]

@Arnulf1 [nein, das betriebssystem ist ja noch nicht installiert. wenn es das wenigsten schon wäre^^]


Danke erstmal für eure antworten


----------



## PC Heini (28. Oktober 2007)

Vlt waren auch noch System infos auf den jetzt gelöschten Partitionen. Einige Hersteller handhaben das heute so, dass sie Infos auf ne kleine Partition packen. Ohne diese Infos ist wohl nix zu machen. Jetzt heists Googeln wie wild, um an diese Infos ranzukommen. Setz Dich auch mal mit Medion in Verbindung. Vlt haben die nen Rat auf Lager. Ev. ists auch möglich, dass Du vor der Installation externe Treiber laden musst. ( S-Ata, SCSI usw.)


----------

